# Please review



## jagdwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I posted a story in another section but it was suggested that I post it in the writters block.  So as not to double post I am linking the FA page where the story is uploaded, if you would be so kinda as to simply read it and give a review/comment.  No flames please this is one of 10 chapters we have written and we want to see how its being accepted.  Please no grammer nazi's as its only in its 2nd edit.

thanks
Wolf for Lucy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2766882/


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 15, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> No flames please this is one of 10 chapters we have written and we want to see how its being accepted.  Please no grammer nazi's as its only in its 2nd edit.



That isn't how reviews work. It isn't a true review if anything negative will be taken as a "flame".


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Sep 15, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> That isn't how reviews work. It isn't a true review if anything negative will be taken as a "flame".



I believe that a "flame" in this case would be deciding that you hate the story for no apparent reason. If you give no reason then it has ground to be considered a flame, but if you give a reason, then it is on the grounds of constructive criticism. At least that is how I am viewing it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 15, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> That isn't how reviews work. It isn't a true review if anything negative will be taken as a "flame".


And it also isn't a true review if said negatives come in the form of inane cuss-ridden sentences whose only purpose is to enrage the author of the work.  Otherwise known as 'flaming', in internet jargon.  In which case, 'no flames' is a perfectly reasonable thing to ask of a critiquer.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you want a pat on the back or do you want an honest review?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 16, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Do you want a pat on the back or do you want an honest review?



Just give him an honest review, but censor it


----------



## jagdwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

I want an honest review.  I consider flaming, senseless degrading of someone to make you feel better.  I want to know what you honestly think unless your trying to stroke your own ego.

I'm not a writer, I'm an olde tyme game master of many forms of roleplaying games form D&D (the original paperbacks) to Vampire and Werewolf.  Honesty is always welcome even if its harsh.  Flames are for people who don't have a life, haven nothing better to do than run someone else down for the sake of runing someone else down.  and you don't even have to censor it.  If its honest and direct with out trying to "hurt" someone then thats always welcomed.  

On hopefully learns from the thoughts of others.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Sep 17, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> I want an honest review.  I consider flaming, senseless degrading of someone to make you feel better.  I want to know what you honestly think unless your trying to stroke your own ego.
> 
> I'm not a writer, I'm an olde tyme game master of many forms of roleplaying games form D&D (the original paperbacks) to Vampire and Werewolf.  Honesty is always welcome even if its harsh.  Flames are for people who don't have a life, haven nothing better to do than run someone else down for the sake of runing someone else down.  and you don't even have to censor it.  If its honest and direct with out trying to "hurt" someone then thats always welcomed.
> 
> On hopefully learns from the thoughts of others.



Well said, Wolf


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 17, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> I want an honest review.  I consider flaming, senseless degrading of someone to make you feel better.  I want to know what you honestly think unless your trying to stroke your own ego.
> 
> I'm not a writer, I'm an olde tyme game master of many forms of roleplaying games form D&D (the original paperbacks) to Vampire and Werewolf.  Honesty is always welcome even if its harsh.  Flames are for people who don't have a life, haven nothing better to do than run someone else down for the sake of runing someone else down.  and you don't even have to censor it.  If its honest and direct with out trying to "hurt" someone then thats always welcomed.
> 
> On hopefully learns from the thoughts of others.



It depends on what your concept of "flaming" is. Many times on forums I get my posts deleted due to the harshness of my criticism. Not everyone is a nice person, but I have sometimes gotten better criticism from people who write "faggot" every other line then the people I got "oh this was so great" from. 

You just need to grow more confident with your writing and allow yourself to let go. Let loose and open your writing to the universe. Not everyone is going to try to be nice and courteous to your feelings. But you can still defend yourself against them


----------



## jagdwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea I know, and we are were on chapter 10 atm, but work has taken me a way and as this is a collaberative effort it takes the two of us.  Which has worked quite well I think.  I was just hoping to get some feedback.  

Im a big wolf I can handle the flaming I would just rather not.  I work too damn hard too many long hours, like many of us do to just get along in this world.  it would be nice to have an intelligent conversation, even if its a harsh one on a piece of work, be it writting, drawing, painting etc.  But thank for the comment, your right we just need to keep writing.


----------

